# upgrading grips



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I picked up a Dan Wesson PM-7 last weekend, and love it(I'll do a range report write-up soon). I'm wondering about changing out the grips. I want black, non-wood grips to match the look of the gun. What should I look at that provides a good texture? Some kind of softer, non plastic grip. If someone could point me in the right direction, that would really help. Thanks


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello!

I recently aquired a Kimber CDP II. The stock rosewood grips are very nice but the seller included a set of Kimber slim, rubber grips that are absolutely perfect. Checking their website I notice that they are very affordable as well.

Like these:
http://www.kimberamerica.com/shop/product.php?xProd=135&xSec=18

Of course AlumaGrips have a high reputation as well. I will be getting a full size 1911 very soon and have decided to try a set of these when I do.

http://www.alumagrips.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Bout any checkered grip will get you want you're looking for.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson- this thing has, what feels like, polymer checkered grips on it. They're nice, but I held a Springer Operator the otherday with a rubber grip that felt like it would stay put in my hand. want something a little more like that.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, I checked out that Alumagrips site. So, all their grips are aluminum? they don't offer in any other material? Sure seems cool, though. AHHH, the possibilities! This is only my first 1911, but everything about these guns just keeps getting better:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I might still have a set of rubber ones..I can't remember..If I do I'll PM ya for info where to send them. I don't use anything but uncheckered wood except on my P16. have a set of wrap arounds from Peirce Grips. I'll check my vox of grips here in a little bit.

I got a set of buckeye burl that are just awesome, jig bone, birds eye maple, Indian rosewood, Desert Ironwood, and a few pretty cocobolo. I just love wood grips..heh. I like them uncheckered because I think it takes away from the wood grain. Never any problem handeling if any of them..But all people are different.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

yea, great thanks!


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Wow, I checked out that Alumagrips site. So, all their grips are aluminum?


Hence the name Alumagrips.

I have them on my Les Baer PII and really like them. They will add a bit of weight compared to others.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Red-5 said:


> Hence the name Alumagrips.
> 
> I have them on my Les Baer PII and really like them. They will add a bit of weight compared to others.


Yea, I read that too after posting it. Seems to me like there are a few undesireable characteristics that go along with them being aluminum. I would just rather find rubber grips, similar to the Hogue. Anyone know of any similar products worth checking out?


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Seems to me like there are a few undesireable characteristics that go along with them being aluminum.


Such as?

Grips are pretty much a personal taste thing, but I really like them on the Baer. Much better than the stock grips.

Did you look at the ones from Kimber? They might be exactly what you are looking for. I have handled a couple of the Kimbers with them, and they were comfortable.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> yea, great thanks!


I must have got rid of those rubber ones. I can't seen to locate them and I don't have too many places I put things like that. Being I'm a wood grip guy I usually don't keep things like that around too much. I do have some plastic ones but that's not what you're looking for.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Red-5 said:


> Such as?
> 
> Grips are pretty much a personal taste thing, but I really like them on the Baer. Much better than the stock grips.
> 
> Did you look at the ones from Kimber? They might be exactly what you are looking for. I have handled a couple of the Kimbers with them, and they were comfortable.


Part of what I don't like about the aluminum grips is that the only "traction" you will get out of the grip is from the checkering. You don't have the stickiness that comes from the rubber grip, just the nature of the product. As well, Alumagrips sells a gasket of sort that goes between the grip and the frame to prevent marring of the finish on the gun, how does that end up looking? I would think it would atleast have to cover the area that the grips cover, if not extending a little past. One of the nice things about the Alumagrips is that you can customize the thickness, and I also like the idea of having a customized engraving.

I may very well get some eventually, but I'd like to find out what I like first. So, I picked up a set of Hogue rubber grips that have a slight swell in the palm of your hand. I have a Handall Jr slip-on for my Kahr and really like that swell, so I can't wait to give those Houge's a try on the 1911.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I must have got rid of those rubber ones. I can't seen to locate them and I don't have too many places I put things like that. Being I'm a wood grip guy I usually don't keep things like that around too much. I do have some plastic ones but that's not what you're looking for.


That's fine, thanks anyway! As stated above, I purchased a set of Hogue rubber grips. I'm gonna try them on.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> As well, Alumagrips sells a gasket of sort that goes between the grip and the frame to prevent marring of the finish on the gun,


Have no idea, don't use it. A couple of months with them on and no marring I can see.

Would like to hear your range report on the PM7.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My member picture shows my CDP with thin Alumagrips. I got the brushed finish and it stays put well in my hand. The front and back checkering take care of most of the grip points anyway. These grips made the gun almost 1/2" thinner and the smooth grip doesn't rub your skin when carrying IWB or up against your skin.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dsig1 said:


> My member picture shows my CDP with thin Alumagrips. I got the brushed finish and it stays put well in my hand. The front and back checkering take care of most of the grip points anyway. These grips made the gun almost 1/2" thinner and the smooth grip doesn't rub your skin when carrying IWB or up against your skin.


hmmm... true about the aluminum checkering. Gives you the grip you need, yet only when you're choking down on the gun, so it won't drag and hang up on clothing. I'm gonna have to get a set, but maybe after a little while when I figure out just how I want 'em made. I'll just use the $15 Hogue's for now.

Red-5, I'll have to take some glory shots of the gun and do a little write up, but let me just say, I couldn't be happier. The quality of this 1911 is definitely up there! I've shot quite a few 1911's, and this one has beat them in my hands. Spoils you a little though, makes shooting my loose polymer guns feel like childs play.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> The front and back checkering take care of most of the grip points anyway. .


That's just another plus when using some nice wood grips:smt023
Stippled and /or checkered front an d back straps allow for a wide set of choices:smt033
.


----------

